# people who threaten you via IM



## jampott

saint, I presume you got an IM too?

Some jumped up little shit is threatening to post my personal details to tens of thousands of forums.

I'm sure he is aware this isn't legal, and would constitute harrassment if it was to affect me in any way.

Some people, eh?


----------



## r1

Who, and why is he targeting you and Saintt?


----------



## jampott

r1 said:


> Who, and why is he targeting you and Saintt?


probably because saint and I are a bumboy **** tag-team :lol:


----------



## scott28tt

r1 said:


> Who, and why is he targeting you and Saintt?


See j600.com's threads in 'for sale'


----------



## garyc

jampott said:


> r1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who, and why is he targeting you and Saintt?
> 
> 
> 
> probably because saint and I are a bumboy **** tag-team :lol:
Click to expand...

Seems quite a reasonable assertion. (or should that be _insertion_?  )

Name and shame please. Then we can get into a nice long discourse about the Data Protection Acts and Subject Access Rights under the EC Data Comissioner.

...or just lambast and ridicule the little scrote - although I guess you may already have done that hence the threatened reprisals.


----------



## j600.com

i think you will find its not be that is doing the targetting. not once have i started anything with either of you 2. it is you that is constantly targetting and e-bullying me. everytime i post you 2 gang up on me and its even been noted my other members in the past.

i asked you 2 to stop it politely ages ago and you still continued, i sent you a pm telling you i was sick of it and if u didnt stop e-bullying and bothering me i was going to start bothering back.

i havent targetted anyone, ive been the target of your tag team bashing for a long time and im sick of it.


----------



## saint

Yes I did

If you want this out in the open so we can get this straight - well as straight as a bumboy can be - I'll continue to post.

If I do post though it maybe seen to be a personal attack - I think - does it count if I post comments directed against myself?


----------



## jampott

e-bullying?

hehehe. Ask the regulars here. I treat you no differently to how I treat everyone else of a similar ilk.

Believe it or not, saint and I don't have little meetings and haven't (ever?) spoken outside of the forum threads (not even IM) - so we certainly aren't ganging up on you. That would require actually bothering enough to care - but don't flatter yourself on that count.

People on here KNOW who I am, considering I've been around for years. They know what I'm like.

Perhaps they don't know what YOU are like, so maybe I'll share your little IM with them and they can make up their own mind about what sort of character you are.

Choice is yours, really.


----------



## r1

Extraordinary - hardly bullying, more like a bit of fun.


----------



## saint

jampott said:


> e-bullying?
> 
> hehehe. Ask the regulars here. I treat you no differently to how I treat everyone else of a similar ilk.
> 
> Believe it or not, saint and I don't have little meetings and haven't (ever?) spoken outside of the forum threads (not even IM) - so we certainly aren't ganging up on you. That would require actually bothering enough to care - but don't flatter yourself on that count.
> 
> People on here KNOW who I am, considering I've been around for years. They know what I'm like.
> 
> Perhaps they don't know what YOU are like, so maybe I'll share your little IM with them and they can make up their own mind about what sort of character you are.
> 
> Choice is yours, really.


Never met - never spoken - unlikely ever to - exchanged 2 pms regarding some dodgy dealings - that's about it.


----------



## garyc

r1 said:


> Extraordinary - hardly bullying, more like a bit of fun.


Bit like '*******'?


----------



## j600.com

you can share what u want i really dont care, but if they go back thru all my posts they will see that within 2 or 3 responses sure as shit saint comes along closely followed by jampott with a snidey remark or comment to try and either make me look bad, or ruin my post.

the fact that you have been on this forum longer than i have doesnt mean that you are in the right. NOT ONCE have i made a snidey remark to any post either of you have ever made. you CONSTANTLY do it to mine, its not like i havent asked you nicely to stop in the past. but theres only so many times u can ask someone nice and have them ignore your requests.

if you want to post what i pm'd you feel free i really dont mind, it basically says i am sick of you 2 ganging up on me and if you dont lay of i'll start getting back at you.

like i said before, its not like this has come from nowhere. you have been doing this to me for a long time now and i have asked u to stop it already. its not just me being paranoid as other members had even commented that they had noticed it happening.

you may use the fact u have been here longer to back up your case but the fact is i did nothing at all to you yet u have constantly came along as a pair (predicatably too) and tried to snide every comment i make. enough is enough, im going to start bothering you back at some point as i refuse to be bullied by you 2.


----------



## r1

j600.com said:


> you can share what u want i really dont care, but if they go back thru all my posts they will see that within 2 or 3 responses sure as shit saint comes along closely followed by jampott with a snidey remark or comment to try and either make me look bad, or ruin my post.
> 
> the fact that you have been on this forum longer than i have doesnt mean that you are in the right. NOT ONCE have i made a snidey remark to any post either of you have ever made. you CONSTANTLY do it to mine, its not like i havent asked you nicely to stop in the past. but theres only so many times u can ask someone nice and have them ignore your requests.
> 
> if you want to post what i pm'd you feel free i really dont mind, it basically says i am sick of you 2 ganging up on me and if you dont lay of i'll start getting back at you.
> 
> like i said before, its not like this has come from nowhere. you have been doing this to me for a long time now and i have asked u to stop it already. its not just me being paranoid as other members had even commented that they had noticed it happening.
> 
> you may use the fact u have been here longer to back up your case but the fact is i did nothing at all to you yet u have constantly came along as a pair (predicatably too) and tried to snide every comment i make. enough is enough, im going to start bothering you back at some point as i refuse to be bullied by you 2.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## j600.com

r1 said:


> Extraordinary - hardly bullying, more like a bit of fun.


it was a bit of fun at first and i didnt mind, but then started being every single post i made. and the comments werent funny they were snide. trying to make out i was dodgy etc.

i can take and give a joke as good as anyone (in fact my comments are usually a lot funnier than those of saint and jampott who arent even funny - they are just sarcastic or snidey)

this isnt something new, they have been doing it to me for a long time. they know it bothers me and i told them it did and i didnt like it and kindly asked them to stop targetting me. but they didnt stop so i warned them if they continue to target me im going to start targetting them back.

i havent started this, its totally a response to months of them getting at me.


----------



## j600.com

even when i sent that PM i didnt send it saying i was going to do anything. i again give them the option. i said look i have told u before and this is the last time i'll ask you. stop targetting me or im gonna start targetting you back.

it was yet another request for them to stop it, it wasnt an attack out of the blue.


----------



## r1

j600.com said:


> r1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Extraordinary - hardly bullying, more like a bit of fun.
> 
> 
> 
> it was a bit of fun at first and i didnt mind, but then started being every single post i made. and the comments werent funny they were snide. trying to make out i was dodgy etc.
> 
> i can take and give a joke as good as anyone (in fact my comments are usually a lot funnier than those of saint and jampott who arent even funny - they are just sarcastic or snidey)
> 
> this isnt something new, they have been doing it to me for a long time. they know it bothers me and i told them it did and i didnt like it and kindly asked them to stop targetting me. but they didnt stop so i warned them if they continue to target me im going to start targetting them back.
> 
> i havent started this, its totally a response to months of them getting at me.
Click to expand...

Calm down dear.

The point that has entirely passed you by is that they were merely pointing out that you hadn't put a price on your items for sale in a slightly sarcy/tongue in cheek way.

You are making a mild arse of yourself about nothing.


----------



## stgeorgex997

If you check other posts, you will find that 'Saint' and jampott tend to wind up most people, I've always taken it in the light-hearted way in which I believed it was posted.

Saint has also given me very sound advice in the past in his field of expertise, and I agreed with something jampott said once.

I think you may be taking their comments a little too much to heart at times j600.

Just my opinion of course


----------



## saint

Look - what's snide about asking for a cost of an item? Afterall that's what kicked this off this morning!!

FOR SALE - BUYER - naturally you assume a cost would be attached - but there was none. Not unreasonable to then post a question asking about item cost!!


----------



## jampott

I don't make you look bad. You do that all by yourself.

I wasn't using my length of service (or my inordinately high post count) as a penis-waving exercise. Its not an excuse for anything - simply pointing out that anyone who has read ANY random day's posting on the forum will see that I'm generally sarcastic, pedantic and snide, mixed in with helpful, friendly and light-hearted.

If you really want to feel like I'm targetting you, go right ahead. *I* don't. Like I said, I'm not that interested.

Most people either groan or laugh at the comments I make (in general, not the ones you think target you). Only a very small handful of insecure and narrowminded types ever take it seriously enough to get all wound up about it.

Calling saint and I homosexual, posting my personal contact details on a public forum, threatening to post them to 10,000's of other forums... they aren't really the actions of a rational person.

Sure, I ruffle a few feathers occasionally; Devil's Advocate and all that - but you cross the boundaries of legality AND morality if you bite back in the way you have in mind. Why not take the trouble to look less like a fool on THIS forum, and nobody will have any reason to lambast you in the future...


----------



## jampott

> I agreed with something jampott said once.


PMSL... :lol:


----------



## jampott

> in fact my comments are usually a lot funnier than those of saint and jampott


Agreed. I bet far more people are laughing at you. :lol:


----------



## stgeorgex997

jampott said:


> I agreed with something jampott said once.
> 
> 
> 
> PMSL... :lol:
Click to expand...

It may be twice, I'm just checking


----------



## saint

Look - what's snide about asking for a cost of an item? Afterall that's what kicked this off this morning!!

FOR SALE - BUYER - naturally you assume a cost would be attached - but there was none. Not unreasonable to then post a question asking about item cost!!


----------



## jampott

stgeorgex997 said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agreed with something jampott said once.
> 
> 
> 
> PMSL... :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It may be twice, I'm just checking
Click to expand...

Rare enough for you to have kept notes?


----------



## j600.com

r1 said:


> The point that has entirely passed you by is that they were merely pointing out that you hadn't put a price on your items for sale in a slightly sarcy/tongue in cheek way.
> 
> You are making a mild arse of yourself about nothing.


This is 1 of 100's of sarcy/tongue in cheek comments they make together on my posts. Like i said this isnt a 1 off it happens every time i post something and they do it purely to try and wind me up.

If it was a 1 off i wudnt be bothered but when its textbook and predictable 1 after the other everytime it gets annoying. whats more annoying is they do nothing when u ask them nicely not to do it on your posts but they ignore u and continue to do it even tho they know u dont like it.

i would'nt come to a forum just to purely wind someone up, i class that as harrassment. If someone is constantly harrassing me im not going to let them get away with and i will harrass them back.

I am not the person who started harrassing anyone, and so far i havent harrassed anyone either. All i have done is told them that if they continue to harrass me then im going to harrass them back.

This is when they spat their dummies and came into the flameroom to cry about it and make me look like the bad guy.

If you cant take it then dont dish it out.


----------



## jampott

saint said:


> Look - what's snide about asking for a cost of an item? Afterall that's what kicked this off this morning!!
> 
> FOR SALE - BUYER - naturally you assume a cost would be attached - but there was none. Not unreasonable to then post a question asking about item cost!!


You asked the wrong question, that's all. I'm more interested in the postage charges. How much for 1 light, and is it still double for both? Will he throw in free bulbs if you buy both but not 1? So many things we need to know...

I notice you haven't suggested an alternative method of posting. I take it we've explored that one to death, now?


----------



## stgeorgex997

ALRIGHT DON'T CRY IT WAS ONLY A JOKE :lol:


----------



## saint

> r1 wrote:
> The point that has entirely passed you by is that they were merely pointing out that you hadn't put a price on your items for sale in a slightly sarcy/tongue in cheek way.
> 
> You are making a mild arse of yourself about nothing.
> 
> This is 1 of 100's of sarcy/tongue in cheek comments they make together on my posts. Like i said this isnt a 1 off it happens every time i post something and they do it purely to try and wind me up.


It was not even "tongue-in-cheek" perfectly reasonable question to ask.


----------



## jampott

j600.com said:


> r1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point that has entirely passed you by is that they were merely pointing out that you hadn't put a price on your items for sale in a slightly sarcy/tongue in cheek way.
> 
> You are making a mild arse of yourself about nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> This is 1 of 100's of sarcy/tongue in cheek comments they make together on my posts. Like i said this isnt a 1 off it happens every time i post something and they do it purely to try and wind me up.
> 
> If it was a 1 off i wudnt be bothered but when its textbook and predictable 1 after the other everytime it gets annoying. whats more annoying is they do nothing when u ask them nicely not to do it on your posts but they ignore u and continue to do it even tho they know u dont like it.
> 
> i would'nt come to a forum just to purely wind someone up, i class that as harrassment. If someone is constantly harrassing me im not going to let them get away with and i will harrass them back.
> 
> I am not the person who started harrassing anyone, and so far i havent harrassed anyone either. All i have done is told them that if they continue to harrass me then im going to harrass them back.
> 
> This is when they spat their dummies and came into the flameroom to cry about it and make me look like the bad guy.
> 
> If you cant take it then dont dish it out.
Click to expand...

You crossed the line when you posted all of my contact details onto a public forum (this one). When you apologise and remove what you posted, I may get bored and lay off. You can also apologise for calling me a homosexual as well. Hardly an insult in this day and age, but nonetheless an incorrect statement and I'd like you to retract it please.


----------



## j600.com

saint said:


> Look - what's snide about asking for a cost of an item? Afterall that's what kicked this off this morning!!
> 
> FOR SALE - BUYER - naturally you assume a cost would be attached - but there was none. Not unreasonable to then post a question asking about item cost!!


You know fine well thats not what its about. and you only added that last post pretending to make out you were interested (anyone can see time/date u added it) when it was brought up in here. you knew the item was for sale (it says FOR SALE in the title) u werent interested in buying it but you thought it might be funny to post asking if it was free.

Yesterday it was comments about the spacers i was selling, then you start a new thread about some 10mm and 16mm spacers for sale you dont have purely to get at me. before that it was about the groupbuy i had arranged (implying i was ripping people off) and you werent even part of the groupbuy.

its not about any single comment you have made, its about the constant harrassment and the fact ive asked u to stop in the past and you havent.


----------



## saint

jampott said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look - what's snide about asking for a cost of an item? Afterall that's what kicked this off this morning!!
> 
> FOR SALE - BUYER - naturally you assume a cost would be attached - but there was none. Not unreasonable to then post a question asking about item cost!!
> 
> 
> 
> You asked the wrong question, that's all. I'm more interested in the postage charges. How much for 1 light, and is it still double for both? Will he throw in free bulbs if you buy both but not 1? So many things we need to know...
> 
> I notice you haven't suggested an alternative method of posting. I take it we've explored that one to death, now?
Click to expand...

Where is Hev when you need a "fingers in ear" animated gif?


----------



## saint

j600.com said:


> even when i sent that PM i didnt send it saying i was going to do anything. i again give them the option. i said look i have told u before and this is the last time i'll ask you. stop targetting me or im gonna start targetting you back.
> 
> it was yet another request for them to stop it, it wasnt an attack out of the blue.


Shame you never did hit that sent button - well atleast not to me.

e-Bullying , e-Harrassment , e-Mail , e-bygum & e-gawds


----------



## j600.com

jampott said:


> You crossed the line when you posted all of my contact details onto a public forum (this one). When you apologise and remove what you posted, I may get bored and lay off. You can also apologise for calling me a homosexual as well. Hardly an insult in this day and age, but nonetheless an incorrect statement and I'd like you to retract it please.


NO, you crossed the line when you started harrassing me and wouldnt stop when asked. like i said if u cant take it then dont dish it out. Your even admitting that you target me in this comment above "I may get bored and lay off"

I wont be apologising to you for anything i have done, i have only done things as a direct response to something you have done to me. We both know i didnt start this, i never come on here to wind people up or harrass anyone. I come here to ask questions, get help, give advice and arrange groupbuys where i can. I told u that before, im not here to wind people up as i dont think its constructive or beneficial to the site.

Regarding calling you homosexual, i have no idea what your sexual preferances are. From what i can see you spend most of your time on here trying to wind people up so thats what gets u excited and takes up most your time so imagine your not get any action in any other department. When i referred to you as a homosexual was a direct response to a dig u had at me:



j600.com said:


> hilarious
> 
> u two should do stand up, or tag team wrestling, or gay porn dvd's and at least get paid for bumming eachother.
> 
> im sure you'd be amazing at either of those.


i have nothing against homosexuals i was referring to the fact u 2 seem to do alot of e-bumming on here.


----------



## Nando

[off topic]

This thread has the makings of a very good Friday afternoon on the forum - please continue.

[/off topic]


----------



## r1

Nando said:


> [off topic]
> 
> This thread has the makings of a very good Friday afternoon on the forum - please continue.
> 
> [/off topic]


Unfortunately I feel J600 is punching a bit outside of his weight and this won't make 3 o'clock.

Shame.


----------



## NaughTTy

*Bumming* :lol:

Now there's a word I haven't heard since school ...... 21 years ago :roll: :lol:


----------



## j600.com

Your right, im not gonna spend all day arguing about this. I just wanted make my point that Saint and Jampott aren't the victims here. Those that have followed the posts i have made will already know this, but those who haven't, and then seen this topic may have thought i was to blame and had started "threatening" people for no reason.

I have told them to stop harrassing me, its up to them what they do now. If they want to continue they can but at least they know im not gonna put up with it anymore.


----------



## r1

j600.com said:


> When i referred to you as a homosexual was a direct response to a dig u had at me:
> 
> 
> 
> j600.com said:
> 
> 
> 
> hilarious
> 
> u two should do stand up, or tag team wrestling, or gay porn dvd's and at least get paid for bumming eachother.
> 
> im sure you'd be amazing at either of those.
Click to expand...

You're confusing yourself now - you made that quote...... :?


----------



## j600.com

yeh i made that quote about them. it was in response to a thread they had started trying to make a joke at my expense


----------



## r1

j600.com said:


> yeh i made that quote about them. it was in response to a thread they had started trying to make a joke at my expense


Poor you. I feel your pain.


----------



## phodge

Have you all got handbags on your Christmas lists?

:lol:


----------



## jampott

I'm intrigued to know what "ebumming" is... and how come I'm doing a lot of it?

I'm sure Lisa won't be very happy! :lol:



> I just wanted make my point that Saint and Jampott aren't the victims here.


I don't consider myself a victim. I just wanted a nice Friday PM flame, that's all. It also may help others on here decide whether to trade with you in the future, if they don't like what they read. Me? I'll take my chances.

Anyway, you HAVE to spend all day arguing about this. I've paid for the full hour, and that was NEVER a full hour.

As for posting on the forum, I've seen no reason to change anything just yet. You are unrepentant about what I see as a vindictive and deliberate attempt to threaten / blackmail me into treading on tiptoes around you. You've already breached "normal" rules by posting my personal contact details on this forum, and you won't apologise for that. As I've pointed out, any attempt by you to post those details around the internet will be traced immediately back to you via your threats and your IP address, so either you're making hollow threats or you are more stupid than even *I* suspected.

Why not just send me an IM to apologise, and delete the details you already posted. You don't even have to back down in front of all these onlookers... 

If, in future, you don't want your threads commented on, can I suggest you don't post them? This is, afterall, a public forum and it provides a mechanism for ANYONE and EVERYONE to respond however they see fit. I've spoken up when you've chosen to have public arguments with people you are trading with - but only because the threads were already "in public".

Don't see the problem, myself. If you can't defend what you write, you've no business writing it.


----------



## jampott

PS



> Your right, im not gonna spend all day arguing about this.


My right? My right what?  :roll:


----------



## saint

jampott said:


> PS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your right, im not gonna spend all day arguing about this.
> 
> 
> 
> My right? My right what?  :roll:
Click to expand...

Testicle...... the left is not free as am currently swinging from it!!


----------



## jampott

saint said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> PS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your right, im not gonna spend all day arguing about this.
> 
> 
> 
> My right? My right what?  :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Testicle...... the left is not free as am currently swinging from it!!
Click to expand...

My scrotum doesn't stretch as far as Falkirk, even if I iron out all the wrinkles... :lol:


----------



## John C

j600.com

Really need to say a huge thanks on this one! Saint and I usually struggle to get a word in when wee Brett the salesman gets going on a beer night. But tonight will be so much better coz this is a serious beer giggling topic.

This thread is bound to keep us going for about 3 pints at least. Pity Brett has been down in Bristol and won't have caught up on the goss.

How much to we owe you for this pleasure?

Oh shit, sorry, I asked for a price, that's me buggered, oh shit sorry I said buggered, that's my sexual preference revealed. Oh phewy.

J - if you are there first it's 1664 as usual.....


----------



## dee

Nando said:


> [off topic]
> 
> This thread has the makings of a very good Friday afternoon on the forum - please continue.
> 
> [/off topic]


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTotal

Exhausted......... [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy

saint said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> PS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your right, im not gonna spend all day arguing about this.
> 
> 
> 
> My right? My right what?  :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Testicle...... the left is not free as am currently swinging from it!!
Click to expand...











Trying desperately not to laugh as my boss will wonder what I'm doing - Very nearly a coffee-spurt-over-keyboard moment :lol:


----------



## thehornster

This is great, just found it :lol:


----------



## digimeisTTer

And there was me losing interest in the forum, now i remember why i used to hang around here so much, grade A comedy.

:lol:


----------



## TTotal

Beats working this afternoon ! :lol:


----------



## dee

its loosing momentum though.... only another 14 pages to catch up to the Gobby thread... classic


----------



## jampott

dee said:


> its loosing momentum though.... only another 14 pages to catch up to the Gobby thread... classic


I never seem to be involved in any interesting and funny threads. What am I doing wrong? :?


----------



## thehornster

dee said:


> its loosing momentum though.... only another 14 pages to catch up to the Gobby thread... classic


Nope mine had 15 pages.although wasn't particulary intresting :?  
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... verage+age


----------



## L8_0RGY

jampott said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look - what's snide about asking for a cost of an item? Afterall that's what kicked this off this morning!!
> 
> FOR SALE - BUYER - naturally you assume a cost would be attached - but there was none. Not unreasonable to then post a question asking about item cost!!
> 
> 
> 
> You asked the wrong question, that's all. I'm more interested in the postage charges. How much for 1 light, and is it still double for both? Will he throw in free bulbs if you buy both but not 1? So many things we need to know...
> 
> I notice you haven't suggested an alternative method of posting. I take it we've explored that one to death, now?
Click to expand...

PMSL :lol: 

Jampos actually being funny for once.

Please don't PM me and say I'm e-bullying you, PLEASE. :wink:


----------



## garyc

r1 said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> 
> [off topic]
> 
> This thread has the makings of a very good Friday afternoon on the forum - please continue.
> 
> [/off topic]
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I feel J600 is punching a bit outside of his weight and this won't make 3 o'clock.
> 
> Shame.
Click to expand...

Seems you were right R1. Ah well, it was lovely while it lasted. Moving.

However. I have another hour to kill before pub time, is this a good conjecture at which to ask j600,

"How much for the lights AND the spacers INCLUDING postage"?

:twisted:


----------



## r1

garyc said:


> r1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nando said:
> 
> 
> 
> [off topic]
> 
> This thread has the makings of a very good Friday afternoon on the forum - please continue.
> 
> [/off topic]
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I feel J600 is punching a bit outside of his weight and this won't make 3 o'clock.
> 
> Shame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems you were right R1. Ah well, it was lovely while it lasted. Moving.
> 
> However. I have another hour to kill before pub time, is this a good conjecture at which to ask j600,
> 
> "How much for the lights AND the spacers INCLUDING postage"?
> 
> :twisted:
Click to expand...

That's cheating


----------



## L8_0RGY

digimeisTTer said:


> And there was me losing interest in the forum, now i remember why i used to hang around here so much, grade A comedy.
> 
> :lol:


I hope someone wasn't suggesting the forum was going downhill? :roll:


----------



## garyc

jacTT225 said:


> j600.com
> 
> Really need to say a huge thanks on this one! Saint and I usually struggle to get a word in when wee Brett the salesman gets going on a beer night. But tonight will be so much better coz this is a serious beer giggling topic.
> 
> This thread is bound to keep us going for about 3 pints at least. * Pity Brett has been down in Bristol* and won't have caught up on the goss.
> 
> .....


And he never let me know he was in town. The bitch. No call, no card, not a peep. I am soooo hurt. :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

And I wasnt even going to mention j600 selling a free link on ebay


----------



## jampott

Or getting the name of the Group Buy room changed... :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy

garyc said:


> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> j600.com
> 
> Really need to say a huge thanks on this one! Saint and I usually struggle to get a word in when wee Brett the salesman gets going on a beer night. But tonight will be so much better coz this is a serious beer giggling topic.
> 
> This thread is bound to keep us going for about 3 pints at least. * Pity Brett has been down in Bristol* and won't have caught up on the goss.
> 
> .....
> 
> 
> 
> And he never let me know he was in town. The bitch. No call, no card, not a peep. I am soooo hurt. :wink:
Click to expand...

Maybe once you've got rid of the e-slip ons he'll be a little more forthcoming :lol:


----------



## TTotal

jampott said:


> Or getting the name of the Group Buy room changed... :lol:


  never noticed that one


----------



## saint

garyc said:


> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> j600.com
> 
> Really need to say a huge thanks on this one! Saint and I usually struggle to get a word in when wee Brett the salesman gets going on a beer night. But tonight will be so much better coz this is a serious beer giggling topic.
> 
> This thread is bound to keep us going for about 3 pints at least. * Pity Brett has been down in Bristol* and won't have caught up on the goss.
> 
> .....
> 
> 
> 
> And he never let me know he was in town. The bitch. No call, no card, not a peep. I am soooo hurt. :wink:
Click to expand...

Imagine the earache - two HP guys !!! One slightly less than average height salesman is bad enough


----------



## Private Prozac

Phew. Well, that killed half an hour of my time.

Cheers guys. Very entertaining.


----------



## BreTT

I'd like to complain to the moderators of this forum for the blatant attacks on me by a baldy heided bastard (Jac225TT) and saint (bummer extrodinaire).

They have accused me of working for HP in a sales capacity and being below "average" height. I refute the working statement, and in Japan I am a fucking giant. They are clearly e-bullying with accurate facts and this cannot be tolerated on this or any other forum.


----------



## thehornster

BreTT said:


> I'd like to complain to the moderators of this forum for the blatant attacks on me by a baldy heided bastard (Jac225TT) and saint (bummer extrodinaire).
> 
> They have accused me of working for HP in a sales capacity and being below "average" height. I refute the working statement, and in Japan I am a fucking giant. They are clearly e-bullying with accurate facts and this cannot be tolerated on this or any other forum.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dj c225

How is this guy (J600) getting hold of peoples personal details, and how dare he even post them - surely this is enough to get him banned! :?

J600, from your posts you've made on the forum you take life and the net way too seriously.

When people question your items or something you said in a post you start getting really aggressive and rude, have you got an attidude problem or do you always like to be right?

You need to take a chill pill! or maybe a break from the forum, otherwise all this arguing and getting wound up will lead to a heart attack!

If you got a problem with someone ignore him/her/them simple. Seems like you spend half your life arguing on the net! Madness.


----------



## saint

thehornster - Did somebody just say something after you? :wink:


----------



## j600.com

dj c225 said:


> How is this guy (J600) getting hold of peoples personal details, and how dare he even post them - surely this is enough to get him banned! :?
> 
> J600, from your posts you've made on the forum you take life and the net way too seriously.
> 
> When people question your items or something you said in a post you start getting really aggressive and rude, have you got an attidude problem or do you always like to be right?
> 
> You need to take a chill pill! or maybe a break from the forum, otherwise all this arguing and getting wound up will lead to a heart attack!
> 
> If you got a problem with someone ignore him/her/them simple. Seems like you spend half your life arguing on the net! Madness.


again, you are catching the back end of a long story which is making me look like the bad guy. i dont mind at all when "people" question my items or something i have said. Ive not posted anyones personal details on here or any other forum. I warned a member on here that if he didnt stop bothering me, i would start bothering back. I have nothing against any member on here and have never started anything with anyone or been rude to anyone without them first being rude to me.

BUT, when its the same 2 people everytime and they arent even interested in what it is i have posted (for example, not interested in what i have for sale) its annyoing. one of them has even said he's not going to "lay off me" which shows im not being paranoid they are just targetting me. if u go thru pretty much any post ive made on here u'll see a reply by saint closely followed by jampott usually being a snide comment or trying to make me look snide. its been going on for months and other members had even started pm'ing me and said they had noticed they were doing it. and members that ive met up with also had noticed it aswell.

these guys can dish it out but they cant take it, as soon as u have a go back they start crying to other members (like this whole topic) acting like they are the victims. the only other person apart from those 2 who ive been abrupt to was sarebaws (aka mystical_bertie) who was very rude to me, called me a liar and a wanker. i responded to his latest post about my item (when he tried to use his second account thinking i wouldnt know it was him) with a polite answer telling him to look elsewhere as i wouldnt sell to him as he was so rude last time.

i dont take this place too seriously and i have good sense of humour, but when people make snide comments about ever post i make, call me a wanker or call me a liar then i dont think its me that has the attitude problem. saint and jampott have admitted they come here to wind people up, i think thats more of an attitude problem. but because they have been here longer people take their sides, i can live with that im not arsed. in my latest posts ive told people to talk to me via pm to stop them from sabotaging my every post.

As for getting peoples personal details, a lot people think they can come onto forums anonymously and abuse that anonymous status to bully people, be rude or act tougher/different than they really are. Its very easy to take that anonymity away if you know someones IP address you can pretty much get as much info about a person as u want if u know how.


----------



## Widget

j600.com said:


> sarebaws called me a wanker


Is that offensive?


----------



## j600.com

Widget said:


> j600.com said:
> 
> 
> 
> sarebaws called me a wanker
> 
> 
> 
> Is that offensive?
Click to expand...

well i think it is, if someone called me it to my face i'd find it offensive


----------



## genocidalduck

J600 im not taking anyones side but you know that people only wind other people up because they BITE! Rather than spitting out dummy best course of action would to either ignore them or a good witty remark


----------



## j600.com

genocidalduck said:


> J600 im not taking anyones side but you know that people only wind other people up because they BITE! Rather than spitting out dummy best course of action would to either ignore them or a good witty remark


I know what your saying and i kind of agree, but it was getting really constant and i asked them to stop targetting me a while back but some people just dont respond to asking nicely. I didnt spit my dummy i just asked them to stop winding me up. They refused so i said look if u dont stop bothering me im gonna bother u back.

One thing i truly dont get is why wind people up at all?? especially if u know they dont like it. If this was happening in "the real world" and someone was winding someone up in a pub, and the person said look ive had enough now, and they continued to wind them up. Im pretty sure the person on the receiving end would soon resort to a swift jab to the eye or chin (or at least they would where i come from?!)

I dont think wind up merchants add anything constructive to forums, they dont benefit the forum, whats worse is the comments from these particular wind up merchants arent even funny!

I dont take myself too seriously and i chat on a few other forums as well as this one. You do always get your wind up merchants on the other forums but they usually dont target out individuals and more importantly they usually have a decent sense of humour and post funny comments which other members can have a laugh about rather than :roll: or yawn.


----------



## genocidalduck

I do agree...........kinda

But the worst thing to do is ask someone that is winding you up to stop.........That just eggs them on.

Plus im pretty sure they wouldnt do it in the " real world " as ive met one of those that you mention in the " real world " a few times and he just happens to be quiet, polite and a decent guy.

Alter ego's......maybe........i dont know :wink:


----------



## scoTTy

genocidalduck said:


> ive met one of those that you mention in the " real world " a few times and he just happens to be quiet, polite and a decent guy.


Obviously not Jampott then! :lol:


----------



## scoTTy

BreTT said:


> I'd like to complain to the moderators of this forum for the blatant attacks on me by a baldy heided bastard (Jac225TT) and saint (bummer extrodinaire).
> 
> They have accused me of working for HP in a sales capacity and being below "average" height. I refute the working statement, and in Japan I am a fucking giant. They are clearly e-bullying with accurate facts and this cannot be tolerated on this or any other forum.


[smiley=policeman.gif] COMPLAINT UPHELD ! [smiley=policeman.gif]

Watch it you guys!


----------



## genocidalduck

scoTTy said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ive met one of those that you mention in the " real world " a few times and he just happens to be quiet, polite and a decent guy.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously not Jampott then! :lol:
Click to expand...

Was "decent" stretching it abit far?


----------



## saint

scoTTy said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to complain to the moderators of this forum for the blatant attacks on me by a baldy heided bastard (Jac225TT) and saint (bummer extrodinaire).
> 
> They have accused me of working for HP in a sales capacity and being below "average" height. I refute the working statement, and in Japan I am a fucking giant. They are clearly e-bullying with accurate facts and this cannot be tolerated on this or any other forum.
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=policeman.gif] COMPLAINT UPHELD ! [smiley=policeman.gif]
> 
> Watch it you guys!
Click to expand...

Oi shorty watch it - and sure I said of average height......

....well maybe amoungst some of the Amazon tribes.... and no not the fabled women


----------



## dj c225

j600 you type too much mate :lol:


----------



## DGW131

dj c225 said:


> j600 you type too much mate :lol:


and you post to much :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dj c225

DGW131 said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> j600 you type too much mate :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> and you post to much :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

ok mate.


----------



## A3DFU

saint said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look - what's snide about asking for a cost of an item? Afterall that's what kicked this off this morning!!
> 
> FOR SALE - BUYER - naturally you assume a cost would be attached - but there was none. Not unreasonable to then post a question asking about item cost!!
> 
> 
> 
> You asked the wrong question, that's all. I'm more interested in the postage charges. How much for 1 light, and is it still double for both? Will he throw in free bulbs if you buy both but not 1? So many things we need to know...
> 
> I notice you haven't suggested an alternative method of posting. I take it we've explored that one to death, now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where is Hev when you need a "fingers in ear" animated gif?
Click to expand...

She spends her time in the Powder Room now :wink: :roll:


----------



## John C

scoTTy said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to complain to the moderators of this forum for the blatant attacks on me by a baldy heided bastard (Jac225TT) and saint (bummer extrodinaire).
> 
> They have accused me of working for HP in a sales capacity and being below "average" height. I refute the working statement, and in Japan I am a fucking giant. They are clearly e-bullying with accurate facts and this cannot be tolerated on this or any other forum.
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=policeman.gif] COMPLAINT UPHELD ! [smiley=policeman.gif]
> 
> Watch it you guys!
Click to expand...

V sorry Mr Scotty sir. Will desist with my bullying of short twats.

Yours humbly

Tall, bald and proud of Edinburgh


----------



## BreTT

genocidalduck said:


> Plus im pretty sure they wouldnt do it in the " real world " as ive met one of those that you mention in the " real world " a few times and he just happens to be quiet, polite and a decent guy.
> 
> Alter ego's......maybe........i dont know :wink:


Wrong - saint is a wind-up merchant in person as well as on the net. I don't see the problem with that though. It does seem to me that j600.com is a little too sensitive. I'll save you the cut and paste j600.com - you've said it all before in this and other threads so don't worry about doing it again.

Remember, just because you are paranoid doesn't mean that they are NOT out to get you.


----------



## BreTT

jacTT225 said:


> V sorry Mr Scotty sir. Will desist with my bullying of short twats.
> 
> Yours humbly
> 
> Tall, bald and proud of Edinburgh


You mean "Tall, bald, proud, ugly four-eyed cnut of Edinburgh" :-*


----------



## jampott

@j600.com

Firstly, you DID post my personal details on the forum. Home and mobile telephone numbers, IIRC. Not big, and certainly not clever. I know its readily available information, but you posted it maliciously to make a point, not for the information of others... and that is downright wrong.

I repeat what I said last week. I'm not targeting you specifically - although I could choose to "lay off" by making a deliberate effort - its just that if you behave like a money-grabbing knob, you should expect to be treated like one. I'd treat anyone who behaved like you do with the same contempt. It's what you deserve.

If you don't post anything dull, stupid or downright dodgy, there won't be anything for anyone to pick you up on. Simple as that.


----------



## John C

BreTT said:


> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> V sorry Mr Scotty sir. Will desist with my bullying of short twats.
> 
> Yours humbly
> 
> Tall, bald and proud of Edinburgh
> 
> 
> 
> You mean "Tall, bald, proud, ugly four-eyed cnut of Edinburgh" :-*
Click to expand...

I'll grant you everything apart from ugly. My wife says you are wrong! :wink:


----------



## BreTT

jacTT225 said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> V sorry Mr Scotty sir. Will desist with my bullying of short twats.
> 
> Yours humbly
> 
> Tall, bald and proud of Edinburgh
> 
> 
> 
> You mean "Tall, bald, proud, ugly four-eyed cnut of Edinburgh" :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll grant you everything apart from ugly. My wife says you are wrong! :wink:
Click to expand...

Yeah, but like my wife, she is older and more senile than you...so that doesn't count. :roll:


----------



## j600.com

jampott said:


> Firstly, you DID post my personal details on the forum. Home and mobile telephone numbers, IIRC. Not big, and certainly not clever. I know its readily available information, but you posted it maliciously to make a point, not for the information of others... and that is downright wrong.
> 
> I repeat what I said last week. I'm not targeting you specifically - although I could choose to "lay off" by making a deliberate effort - its just that if you behave like a money-grabbing knob, you should expect to be treated like one. I'd treat anyone who behaved like you do with the same contempt. It's what you deserve.
> 
> If you don't post anything dull, stupid or downright dodgy, there won't be anything for anyone to pick you up on. Simple as that.


Its what i deserve? your an absolute w*nker on a forum and purposely target people and try to wind them up. Its you that needs to get whats coming to him not me. If u didn't act like an a*se in the first place u wudn't be here crying like the sad c*nt u are to your buddies about me posting your phone number (i didnt even post the whole number either). It took a mild warning via email to get your attention which let u to u coming here crying about it. You dish out sh*t to people on a daily basis and nothing is said, i post this (in response to you being a prick) and you cant handle it:



j600.com said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have to spend my time dreaming up new pyramid schemes, ta
> 
> Here's one for you though. Print up a load of flyers:
> 
> "How to earn hundreds of pounds without doing anything. Simply setup a premium rate number. To find out how, call 0900....." :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont dream up pyramid schemes or enter into them. Here's one for you though. Print up a load of flyers:
> 
> "How to earn absolutely nothing correcting spelling and puncuation on web forums call Tim on 01707 27238* / 07720 40463* ":lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Its a simple case of someone with a sh*t sense of humour who loves to dish it out and make a joke of people, but when the tables are turned just can't handle being on the recieving end. Hence your a bully. I've had so many private messages this week from members who see my point of view and telling me not take it personal as u are just a w*nker in general and act like a tosspot towards everyone.

So why be a pr*ck in the first place? If you weren't it wouldnt have come to this.


----------



## garyc

Whoooohooo. We are off again-just when I though it had run it's course.

Remember guidelines on 'personal attacks' stuff chaps.

Play away.


----------



## dee

I'll put a tenner on Jampott please - what are the odds on j600 please for an outside bet?


----------



## dj c225

J600 - your digging yourself a bigger grave! :lol:


----------



## BreTT

dj c225 said:


> J600 - your digging yourself a bigger grave! :lol:


And saint can help bury him....

(search for the many references to saint digging graves for a living before it appears that I am siding with saint and picking on j600.com)


----------



## jampott

j600.com said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly, you DID post my personal details on the forum. Home and mobile telephone numbers, IIRC. Not big, and certainly not clever. I know its readily available information, but you posted it maliciously to make a point, not for the information of others... and that is downright wrong.
> 
> I repeat what I said last week. I'm not targeting you specifically - although I could choose to "lay off" by making a deliberate effort - its just that if you behave like a money-grabbing knob, you should expect to be treated like one. I'd treat anyone who behaved like you do with the same contempt. It's what you deserve.
> 
> If you don't post anything dull, stupid or downright dodgy, there won't be anything for anyone to pick you up on. Simple as that.
> 
> 
> 
> Its what i deserve? your an absolute w*nker on a forum and purposely target people and try to wind them up. Its you that needs to get whats coming to him not me. If u didn't act like an a*se in the first place u wudn't be here crying like the sad c*nt u are to your buddies about me posting your phone number (i didnt even post the whole number either). It took a mild warning via email to get your attention which let u to u coming here crying about it. You dish out sh*t to people on a daily basis and nothing is said, i post this (in response to you being a prick) and you cant handle it:
> 
> 
> 
> j600.com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have to spend my time dreaming up new pyramid schemes, ta
> 
> Here's one for you though. Print up a load of flyers:
> 
> "How to earn hundreds of pounds without doing anything. Simply setup a premium rate number. To find out how, call 0900....." :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont dream up pyramid schemes or enter into them. Here's one for you though. Print up a load of flyers:
> 
> "How to earn absolutely nothing correcting spelling and puncuation on web forums call Tim on 01707 27238* / 07720 40463* ":lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a simple case of someone with a sh*t sense of humour who loves to dish it out and make a joke of people, but when the tables are turned just can't handle being on the recieving end. Hence your a bully. I've had so many private messages this week from members who see my point of view and telling me not take it personal as u are just a w*nker in general and act like a tosspot towards everyone.
> 
> So why be a pr*ck in the first place? If you weren't it wouldnt have come to this.
Click to expand...

Oddly enough, you don't get many supporters willing to post on threads like these, though, do you... but I'm sure you take great comfort in having your bum fondled in private by your legions of supporters 

What you don't understand is that there is a line between banter on a forum (where people can see both sides and make their own mind up) and making thinly veiled threats to sign someone up for spam, abuse and harrassment across the whole world. I'm fully aware you have my contact details, because you've already posted them on here to "prove" it - but only 1 of us has resorted to nasty IMs and sad threats, purely to escalate things.

Its laughable that you claim to know people's IP addresses on this forum. Mine I can understand, but you can't know anyone else's unless you've access to the same information as the moderators. More threats, more lies. Whatever.

Were I alone in my views, I might think twice, and perhaps take a second look to see if I've got the wrong end of the stick. I don't need to, though, as there are more than enough like-minded people on here who also take issue with the way you appear to do business, the way you rub people up the wrong way, and the way you always have to defend yourself to the hilt - stopping at nothing.

You seem extremely bothered with the way you are perceived on the forum. I suggest you chill a bit. Some people think I'm funny, some people don't. There's no point trying to change the impression of those who don't like me - its too far ingrained for that - but some, in spite of themselves, sometimes agree with me. So you don't think I'm funny? So what? I'm not here for your personal gratification, although sometimes the reverse would appear to be true... :wink: :-*


----------



## jampott

I'm no longer taking bets on the number of expletives he'll use in his reply... I think we've found the level of his argument. Ladies and Gentleman, I give you "NAME CALLING" as the new way to make a point... :lol:

(although he doesn't like it when anyone calls HIM a wanker!)


----------



## dj c225

J600, I think you need to take a break mate.

To me and I am sure to many others you soung like a tight ass prick, always counting his pennies and your rude and always answer back.

Certainly someone I wouldn't want to deal with!

Why don't you take some good advice, sort yourself out, chill out and play it cool.


----------



## jampott

dj c225 said:


> J600, I think you need to take a break mate.
> 
> To me and I am sure to many others you soung like a tight ass prick, always counting his pennies and your rude and always answer back.
> 
> Certainly someone I wouldn't want to deal with!
> 
> Why don't you take some good advice, sort yourself out, chill out and play it cool.


You do realise you've just effectively "come out of the closet" now, in j600's eyes?


----------



## dj c225

jampott said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J600, I think you need to take a break mate.
> 
> To me and I am sure to many others you soung like a tight ass prick, always counting his pennies and your rude and always answer back.
> 
> Certainly someone I wouldn't want to deal with!
> 
> Why don't you take some good advice, sort yourself out, chill out and play it cool.
> 
> 
> 
> You do realise you've just effectively "come out of the closet" now, in j600's eyes?
Click to expand...

 

oh god save me.


----------



## j600.com

jampott said:


> its just that if you behave like a money-grabbing knob, you should expect to be treated like one. I'd treat anyone who behaved like you do with the same contempt. It's what you deserve.
> 
> If you don't post anything dull, stupid or downright dodgy, there won't be anything for anyone to pick you up on. Simple as that.


You try to make out that i am dodgy or overcharging or ripping people off. Fair enough if thats what people think of me but you put these doubts into peoples heads when u have a snide comment about me or question my honesty.

I find it ironic actuallythat your ebay feedback states quite the reverse and its YOU thats not to be trusted, does this feedback ring any bells? ...








do not trust this seller inform cardiff trading standards if he rips you off too








UNTRUSTWORTHY- Cheque cleared; no goods received; would not rectify situation








happy with item but seller should maybe try auctioning his attitude on ebay!








do not trust this person,








prompt delivery. But dont want to know you if things go wrong








where is my memory card and why have you not responded to my emails??








Considering the item is uninsured, I feel that Â£3:00 P+P is excessive.








BEWARE. DO NOT TRUST. CHEQUE CASHED. NO GOODS RECEIVED.BE WARNED








never replied to any emails,especially about reciept of cheque and no goods








TAKEN MONEY NO ITEM RECIEVED, NON RESPONSIVE, NO GOOD `BEWARE`








sent cheque. Never cashed but sent follow up e mails with no reply








No goods sent &not responding to emails, currently not selling anything????????








still no goods despite paying by nochex








DO NOT TRUST - goods paid for, never recieved, seller made no attempt to rectify








payment sent goods never received (NOT TO BE TRUSTED)








Paid via nochex - no goods received - no reply to emails - DO NOT USE !!!!!!!!!!








Card states 128MB but is only 30MB, seller will not respond to my emails








Card says 128Mb but is a 30. Seller emailed 4 times, no reply. Be careful!








Tim doesn't reply to my e-mails and my goods have not arrived. RUBBISH.








Goods faulty will not respond to my emails i will not use this ebayer again !!!!

As for the threat you keep crying about i'm quite happy to post it here to sshow what i sent you. you can see that i was pushed into it and it was only asking you to lay off or i would do it. it wasnt a threat out of the blue, this was the PM i sent you:



jampott said:


> starting to get on my nerves now with this constant tagging up and targetting me. i have done nothing to start this mini war u 2 have against me, and so far i have not retaliated. its very easy to post snidey comments on a forum but even easier to post 10,000 adverts of someones contact details on 1000's of sites if u have the right software to do it.
> 
> you've had your fun, if u still want to single me out and constantly try to sabotage every post i make then bring it on. i have been backed into this corner and i've had enough of your e-bullying. now its time to start biting back.
> 
> i will warn you once and once only. it stops, and it stops today. you have 2 options,
> 
> 1. u can stop being a smart arse, i wont bother you and you dont bother me
> 
> 2. u continue to bother me, i will START bothering u back (and i dont mean on this forum)


I dont actually think its that bad, and i deffo wouldnt be crying about it the way you have and making a whole thread about it. Although having seen your ebay feedback i now realise why you may want to hide yourself from internet users seeing as tho you appear to have ripped most of them off!

*Let Him Without Sin Cast the First Stone*


----------



## jampott

dj c225 said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> J600, I think you need to take a break mate.
> 
> To me and I am sure to many others you soung like a tight ass prick, always counting his pennies and your rude and always answer back.
> 
> Certainly someone I wouldn't want to deal with!
> 
> Why don't you take some good advice, sort yourself out, chill out and play it cool.
> 
> 
> 
> You do realise you've just effectively "come out of the closet" now, in j600's eyes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> oh god *chase *me.
Click to expand...


----------



## saint

Damn - I've been stuck in a meeting all morning!!

JampoTT you bad bad boy..... let me whip you into submission - your eBay feedback is not that good is it..... life has ended for me!!

Sinner and sa|nts.... lol.... match made in Heaven!

J600.com - I think you need to calm down and take stock of life and its many facets!!


----------



## dj c225

*J600 ARE YOU A STALKER?*


----------



## jampott

Thank heaven for Ebay feedback... 

Hopefully they've changed the filter system so you can read all the negs in 1 hit, rather than having to trawl through the (almost) 2000 positive ones.

One of the reasons I packed in selling was the number of people trying to rip ME off - eg paying via Paypal and then claiming the goods never arrived (I learnt the tough way that Paypal side with the buyer not the seller), or simply claiming for non-arrival and blackmailing me with the threat of negative feedback.

My postage policy was that of many volume sellers. I'll obtain proof of postage, but that's your lot. The margins weren't enough to go through the hassle of charging for (and writing out) recorded delivery slips for everything. I was selling (at my peak) in excess of 30 cards per day, but as I've said, with very little margin. I'll take the negs for the people who try to rip me off, and I'll cry a little over the ones where the Postal Service let both of us down, but when you get sick of replacing memory cards simply because they live in a shared house and can't trust their housemates, what are you to do? Put in big letters on your auction your stated policy and stick to your guns. In the end, the increasing competition from the likes of ebuyer, coupled with the rip-you-off nature of Ebay purchasers meant I got out of the market YEARS ago. Care to reel off the dates of those comments? :lol: :lol:

Anyway, I didn't come onto the flame room to "cry". I came on to flame and have a laugh. Its still working. I'm as bored this morning as I was on Friday, and it is passing the time perfectly. :lol:

FWIW, in case ANYONE on here really cares:

Feedback Score: 1694 
Positive Feedback: 98.8%

Members who left a positive: 1715 
Members who left a negative: 21

All positive feedback received: 1871

1907 feedback received by timetex (0 mutually withdrawn)

(I can't be bothered to trawl back when the last neg comment was, but it must be well over a year. I'm guessing 2 years or more).

*yawn*


----------



## genocidalduck

Charity boxing matches at the next annual event would be funny......Or beings no one really wants to hurt eachother because we all love eachother really  Would be to get some of those padded sumo suits and fight it out


----------



## TTotal

Tim, I cant see your spacers (with free bolts) on eBay, can you post a link please. :?


----------



## saint

BreTT said:


> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> V sorry Mr Scotty sir. Will desist with my bullying of short twats.
> 
> Yours humbly
> 
> Tall, bald and proud of Edinburgh
> 
> 
> 
> You mean "Tall, bald, proud, ugly four-eyed cnut of Edinburgh" :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll grant you everything apart from ugly. My wife says you are wrong! :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, but like my wife, she is older and more senile than you...so that doesn't count. :roll:
Click to expand...

LOL


----------



## jampott

genocidalduck said:


> Charity boxing matches at the next annual event would be funny......Or beings no one really wants to hurt eachother because we all love eachother really  Would be to get some of those padded sumo suits and fight it out


I wear mine all the time. Does that count? :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck

jampott said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Charity boxing matches at the next annual event would be funny......Or beings no one really wants to hurt eachother because we all love eachother really  Would be to get some of those padded sumo suits and fight it out
> 
> 
> 
> I wear mine all the time. Does that count? :lol:
Click to expand...

I was thinking that when typing that post if they would do one in your size or just let you go commando :lol: :wink:


----------



## jampott

genocidalduck said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Charity boxing matches at the next annual event would be funny......Or beings no one really wants to hurt eachother because we all love eachother really  Would be to get some of those padded sumo suits and fight it out
> 
> 
> 
> I wear mine all the time. Does that count? :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was thinking that when typing that post if they would do one in your size or just let you go commando :lol: :wink:
Click to expand...

In fairness (and unlike others) j600 hasn't actually "offered me out" yet... I'm guessing its either just a matter of time, or he's "a typer not a fighter". Or his mom won't let him. :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck

jampott said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Charity boxing matches at the next annual event would be funny......Or beings no one really wants to hurt eachother because we all love eachother really  Would be to get some of those padded sumo suits and fight it out
> 
> 
> 
> I wear mine all the time. Does that count? :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was thinking that when typing that post if they would do one in your size or just let you go commando :lol: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In fairness (and unlike others) j600 hasn't actually "offered me out" yet... I'm guessing its either just a matter of time, or he's "a typer not a fighter". Or his mom won't let him. :lol:
Click to expand...

Well if he does ill hold ya coat "buddy"........Oh and your keys


----------



## Lisa.

genocidalduck said:


> Well if he does ill hold ya coat "buddy"........Oh and your keys


And I'll hold his gonads out of harms way :wink:


----------



## saint

Lisa. said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well if he does ill hold ya coat "buddy"........Oh and your keys
> 
> 
> 
> And I'll hold his gonads out of harms way :wink:
Click to expand...

Hey - back off biatch - they're mine!!


----------



## Lisa.

saint said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well if he does ill hold ya coat "buddy"........Oh and your keys
> 
> 
> 
> And I'll hold his gonads out of harms way :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey - back off biatch - they're mine!!
Click to expand...


----------



## jampott

TTotal said:


> Tim, I cant see your spacers (with free bolts) on eBay, can you post a link please. :?


John, I've already decided to sell the free bolts separately, along with a link on how to make money. Basically the link will tell you where you can buy wheel spacers with free bolts, then how to sell them separately, and how to make money, and how best to overestimate actual postage costs. I'm hoping to make a fortune from it. :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck

saint said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well if he does ill hold ya coat "buddy"........Oh and your keys
> 
> 
> 
> And I'll hold his gonads out of harms way :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey - back off biatch - they're mine!!
Click to expand...

Hey dont fight.......there are 2 off them you can have 1 each........There are two of them isnt there?


----------



## jampott

genocidalduck said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well if he does ill hold ya coat "buddy"........Oh and your keys
> 
> 
> 
> And I'll hold his gonads out of harms way :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey - back off biatch - they're mine!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey dont fight.......there are 2 off them you can have 1 each........There are two of them isnt there?
Click to expand...

yes, and that's not counting the Â£50 locking nuts. 8)


----------



## j600.com

sorry guy's u'll have to find a new target to wind up as i cant be bothered to bite anymore i'd rather spend my time doing something more "constructive" than wasting my time here









i had originally came here to chat, exchange advice, and participate in groupbuys. I didnt come here to be a target of wind up merchants and waste my time responding to snide messages. Well done another tt owner leaves the forum thanks to your efforts, your doing the site proud.

ps. if u do sort out a boxing match i'd be up for that and maybe the proceeds raised could be used to give refunds the innocent victims who buy media cards on ebay which sadly never turn up


----------



## genocidalduck

jampott said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well if he does ill hold ya coat "buddy"........Oh and your keys
> 
> 
> 
> And I'll hold his gonads out of harms way :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey - back off biatch - they're mine!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey dont fight.......there are 2 off them you can have 1 each........There are two of them isnt there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, and that's not counting the Â£50 locking nuts. 8)
Click to expand...

so does that mean Saint and Lisa will have to pay Â£75 for each nut?


----------



## jampott

genocidalduck said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well if he does ill hold ya coat "buddy"........Oh and your keys
> 
> 
> 
> And I'll hold his gonads out of harms way :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey - back off biatch - they're mine!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey dont fight.......there are 2 off them you can have 1 each........There are two of them isnt there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, and that's not counting the Â£50 locking nuts. 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so does that mean Saint and Lisa will have to pay Â£75 for each nut?
Click to expand...

plus postage, of course...


----------



## W7 PMC

garyc said:


> Whoooohooo. We are off again-just when I though it had run it's course.
> 
> Remember guidelines on 'personal attacks' stuff chaps.
> 
> Play away.


Likewise, i thought it was dead & buried. Brightens up an otherwise very dull Monday :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck

j600.com said:


> sorry guy's u'll have to find a new target to wind up as i cant be bothered to bite anymore i'd rather spend my time doing something more "constructive" than wasting my time here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had originally came here to chat, exchange advice, and participate in groupbuys. I didnt come here to be a target of wind up merchants and waste my time responding to snide messages. Well done another tt owner leaves the forum thanks to your efforts, your doing the site proud.
> 
> ps. if u do sort out a boxing match i'd be up for that and maybe the proceeds raised could be used to give refunds the innocent victims who buy media cards on ebay which sadly never turn up


Bye bye


----------



## BreTT

Boy he's really got it in for you now, jampott. Watch out saint, you're probably next!


----------



## genocidalduck

jampott said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well if he does ill hold ya coat "buddy"........Oh and your keys
> 
> 
> 
> And I'll hold his gonads out of harms way :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey - back off biatch - they're mine!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey dont fight.......there are 2 off them you can have 1 each........There are two of them isnt there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, and that's not counting the Â£50 locking nuts. 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so does that mean Saint and Lisa will have to pay Â£75 for each nut?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> plus postage, of course...
Click to expand...

Hope you give them the option of their preffered carrier


----------



## BreTT

BreTT said:


> Boy he's really got it in for you now, jampott. Watch out saint, you're probably next!


Oh no he's gone. Damn, just when it was getting interesting.


----------



## jampott

j600.com said:


> sorry guy's u'll have to find a new target to wind up as i cant be bothered to bite anymore i'd rather spend my time doing something more "constructive" than wasting my time here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had originally came here to chat, exchange advice, and participate in groupbuys. I didnt come here to be a target of wind up merchants and waste my time responding to snide messages. Well done another tt owner leaves the forum thanks to your efforts, your doing the site proud.
> 
> ps. if u do sort out a boxing match i'd be up for that and maybe the proceeds raised could be used to give refunds the innocent victims who buy media cards on ebay which sadly never turn up


You don't HAVE to bite... 

Any money raised will have to fund your grammar lessons first - after that we can arrange some sort of handout for the pisstakers and rip-off merchants on Ebay. 8)

There's no need to get in a huff and leave, though. Everyone thinks your (sic) great, and its only me and saint (in our homosexual little world) who don't agree. So why not be true to your loyal supporters and stick it out a little longer? :roll:


----------



## Nando

r1 said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> 
> [off topic]
> 
> This thread has the makings of a very good Friday afternoon on the forum - please continue.
> 
> [/off topic]
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I feel J600 is punching a bit outside of his weight and this won't make 3 o'clock.
> 
> Shame.
Click to expand...

Lets have a few more days out of this one - quiet week for me.

On another note - if people are being judged by their ebay feedback, do you think I should add mine to my CV and scrap the Reference bit?



> Feedback Score: 2
> Positive Feedback: 100%
> 
> Members who left a positive: 2
> Members who left a negative: 0
> 
> All positive feedback received: 2


----------



## jampott

Nando said:


> r1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nando said:
> 
> 
> 
> [off topic]
> 
> This thread has the makings of a very good Friday afternoon on the forum - please continue.
> 
> [/off topic]
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I feel J600 is punching a bit outside of his weight and this won't make 3 o'clock.
> 
> Shame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lets have a few more days out of this one - quiet week for me.
> 
> On another note - if people are being judged by their ebay feedback, do you think I should add mine to my CV and scrap the Reference bit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feedback Score: 2
> Positive Feedback: 100%
> 
> Members who left a positive: 2
> Members who left a negative: 0
> 
> All positive feedback received: 2
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

What an angel! [smiley=wings.gif]


----------



## genocidalduck

So now that J600 has left. who will Jampott & Saint double team, roast ( Or whatever those ass bandits call it ) next?  :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC

Overall this has been too funny for words :lol: .

Lessons learnt, eventually it is good riddunce (sp) to bad rubbish.

Don't buy anything of Tim, as he's a rip off merchant :lol: (sorry could not resist), although to be fair, i did receive the memory card i purchased off him a couple of years back.

A fight would be funny & as much as it pains me to say, my money would be on Tim, but i'd not want to hold/go anywhere near his bollocks  :lol:, but i would hold his cardigan :lol:


----------



## TTotal

Member Profile: ttotal2 (70)

Feedback Score: 70 
Positive Feedback: 100%

Members who left a positive: 70 
Members who left a negative: 0

All positive feedback received: 81

Buy from me !


----------



## saint

genocidalduck said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well if he does ill hold ya coat "buddy"........Oh and your keys
> 
> 
> 
> And I'll hold his gonads out of harms way :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey - back off biatch - they're mine!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey dont fight.......there are 2 off them you can have 1 each........There are two of them isnt there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, and that's not counting the Â£50 locking nuts. 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so does that mean Saint and Lisa will have to pay Â£75 for each nut?
Click to expand...

Erm - I dunno.... discount for mini group-buy?


----------



## jampott

And for anyone who thinks I made up that crap about Ebay on the spur of the moment to cover anything up, I remembered we'd had a similar debate on the forum over 2 years ago, when I said EXACTLY the same thing.

So... far from trying to hide anything, I came onto the forum in Oct 2003 to ask everyone's opinion and advice on a point of law. Interesting reading:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... royal+mail

So having been open and honest, and having highlighted the very issue which the negs were about MYSELF, perhaps I can go back to throwing stones again. :lol: :-*


----------



## saint

TTotal said:


> Member Profile: ttotal2 (70)
> 
> Feedback Score: 70
> Positive Feedback: 100%
> 
> Members who left a positive: 70
> Members who left a negative: 0
> 
> All positive feedback received: 81
> 
> Buy from me !


How the hell do you get - 70 + with no neg and it = 81?


----------



## BreTT

The more I've read this thread, the more I have become convinced that without smoke, there is no fire. So given that you (saint) and jampott are now raving queens, would you continue handbags with j600.com in the powder room?

Bugger, keep forgetting he's done a Vlastan. :wink: :roll:


----------



## jampott

saint said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Member Profile: ttotal2 (70)
> 
> Feedback Score: 70
> Positive Feedback: 100%
> 
> Members who left a positive: 70
> Members who left a negative: 0
> 
> All positive feedback received: 81
> 
> Buy from me !
> 
> 
> 
> How the hell do you get - 70 + with no neg and it = 81?
Click to expand...

It only counts individual buyers / sellers. So you might get (say) 11 positive feedback from 1 other user, but only 1 counts towards the total.

My "total" is almost 2000!


----------



## saint

j600.com said:


> sorry guy's u'll have to find a new target to wind up as i cant be bothered to bite anymore i'd rather spend my time doing something more "constructive" than wasting my time here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had originally came here to chat, exchange advice, and participate in groupbuys. I didnt come here to be a target of wind up merchants and waste my time responding to snide messages. Well done another tt owner leaves the forum thanks to your efforts, your doing the site proud.
> 
> ps. if u do sort out a boxing match i'd be up for that and maybe the proceeds raised could be used to give refunds the innocent victims who buy media cards on ebay which sadly never turn up


Time to wheel out the Rep for Hull & East Yorkshire....


----------



## Nando

saint said:


> Time to wheel out the Rep for Hull & East Yorkshire....


Anyone remember the gazandjan thread about 150 haters? :lol: 
(or did I just make that up?)


----------



## saint

Nando said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to wheel out the Rep for Hull & East Yorkshire....
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone remember the gazandjan thread about 150 haters? :lol:
> (or did I just make that up?)
Click to expand...

Them too..... now that was a classic!!


----------



## jampott

Nando said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to wheel out the Rep for Hull & East Yorkshire....
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone remember the gazandjan thread about 150 haters? :lol:
> (or did I just make that up?)
Click to expand...

That was a quality thread and not, I hasten to add, one of mine...

My previous work has included:

Uncle Albert (x2 or x3)
GTT
audi260bhp
Lisa (although we kissed and made up eventually)

I think that lists the "major" ones, but there probably have been others. :roll:

What we need is (and I've asked for this before) a monthly vote on threads to keep safely in a "best (or worst) of" room (available to those signed-in only, like the flame room).


----------



## M T Pickering

saint said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Member Profile: ttotal2 (70)
> 
> Feedback Score: 70
> Positive Feedback: 100%
> 
> Members who left a positive: 70
> Members who left a negative: 0
> 
> All positive feedback received: 81
> 
> Buy from me !
> 
> 
> 
> How the hell do you get - 70 + with no neg and it = 81?
Click to expand...

Because he has dealt with the same e-bummer more than once! Feedback can only be left once from each e-bummer! :lol:

HTH :roll:


----------



## DW225

BreTT said:


> So given that you (saint) and jampott are now raving queens, would you continue handbags with j600.com in the powder room?


...but will the handbags come from some fraudulent [email protected] off e-bay with lots of negative feedback? :wink:

Only now started reading this thread.....can't believed I missed all this! :wink:



Dave 8)


----------



## saint

Nando said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to wheel out the Rep for Hull & East Yorkshire....
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone remember the gazandjan thread about 150 haters? :lol:
> (or did I just make that up?)
Click to expand...

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... =gazandjan


----------



## M T Pickering

M T Pickering said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Member Profile: ttotal2 (70)
> 
> Feedback Score: 70
> Positive Feedback: 100%
> 
> Members who left a positive: 70
> Members who left a negative: 0
> 
> All positive feedback received: 81
> 
> Buy from me !
> 
> 
> 
> How the hell do you get - 70 + with no neg and it = 81?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because he has dealt with the same e-bummer more than once! Feedback can only be left once from each e-bummer! :lol:
> 
> HTH :roll:
Click to expand...

Dope my machine is slow today! :roll:


----------



## dee

or you could stalk him back to http://www.j600.com/forums/ :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck

saint said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to wheel out the Rep for Hull & East Yorkshire....
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone remember the gazandjan thread about 150 haters? :lol:
> (or did I just make that up?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... =gazandjan
Click to expand...

Lol i ran in to him on the boxa forum about a month ago.......He wasnt to kind to you guys on here..........Wondered what he was going on about and now i know. Thanks


----------



## jampott

genocidalduck said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nando said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to wheel out the Rep for Hull & East Yorkshire....
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone remember the gazandjan thread about 150 haters? :lol:
> (or did I just make that up?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... =gazandjan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol i ran in to him on the boxa forum about a month ago.......He wasnt to kind to you guys on here..........Wondered what he was going on about and now i know. Thanks
Click to expand...

Complete looney. Proof positive that money and sense don't always go hand in hand...


----------



## genocidalduck

dee said:


> or you could stalk him back to http://www.j600.com/forums/ :lol:


My spyware doctor tells me that site will be harmful to my puter


----------



## DW225

Site looks like a confession to a rather worrying obsession to a pair of Nike trainers to me? :wink:

:lol:

Dave 8)


----------



## jampott

DW225 said:


> Site looks like a confession to a rather worrying obsession to a pair of Nike trainers to me? :wink:
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Dave 8)


You mean to tell us you don't own at least 10 different pairs? 

Unfortunately, I think this thread will flounder today unless j600 thinks better and comes back to join in once more. TBH I'd think more of him if he did, but I think some people might have been right...


----------



## jampott

But to kick it off again, in case he's listening...

He recently placed a "For Sale" ad on the forum, but didn't specify a price. He also became a bit shirty when asked... 

However, his own "For Sale" room on his OWN forum has the following condition:

"Click here to BUY or SELL authentic nike air rifts.. All for sale ads MUST include a PRICE or will be DELETED!"

Monumental hypocrisy... :lol:


----------



## DW225

[/quote]You mean to tell us you don't own at least 10 different pairs?  
[/quote]

I'm afraid not......guess I can't be in the gang then..... 

Which colours have you got then.....and please.....make sure you post the correct names of the colour combinations right!! :lol:

Dave 8)


----------



## jampott

You mean to tell us you don't own at least 10 different pairs?  
[/quote]

I'm afraid not......guess I can't be in the gang then..... 

Which colours have you got then.....and please.....make sure you post the correct names of the colour combinations right!! :lol:

Dave 8)[/quote]

Unfortunately I don't own any either. Fake or otherwise!


----------



## DW225

Hang on................I know of someone who'll sell you a pair!!!! :lol:

Dave 8)


----------



## jampott

DW225 said:


> Hang on................I know of someone who'll sell you a pair!!!! :lol:
> 
> Dave 8)


He doesn't sell stuff to people he doesn't like... or haven't you been checking out the "For Sale" room on here? :lol:


----------



## jampott

Obviously he IS listening, and is some sort of geeky script-kiddie...

From:	j600.com	
To:	jampott	
Posted:	14 Nov 2005 16:04	
Subject:	195.195.222.68 
hehe now we'll have some serious fun!


----------



## R6B TT

That'll be your work IP though Tim I guess - better warn your networks to expect a denial of service attack!


----------



## saint

jampott said:


> Obviously he IS listening, and is some sort of geeky script-kiddie...
> 
> From:	j600.com
> To:	jampott
> Posted:	14 Nov 2005 16:04
> Subject:	195.195.222.68
> hehe now we'll have some serious fun!


  rampant shoe sniffer of the "Jesus Sandal" of the Nike range!!


----------



## jampott

R6B TT said:


> That'll be your work IP though Tim I guess - better warn your networks to expect a denial of service attack!


actually it is some kind of academic proxy - the IP resolves to "hit-proxy1.nhc.ac.uk"

Certainly nowt to do with me. Perhaps he's advertising where he plans to attack from. I certainly hope that isn't the IP address he is planning to attack, or North Herts College are going to be REALLY unimpressed...


----------



## saint

I think his .com bubble has burst!!

Brings back memories of the script kiddies that used to attack iRC servers/channels ..... "joo mom sux ma *** " they used to flood - never really got anywhere other than make life on DalNet less bearable than it already was.


----------



## jampott

saint said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously he IS listening, and is some sort of geeky script-kiddie...
> 
> From:	j600.com
> To:	jampott
> Posted:	14 Nov 2005 16:04
> Subject:	195.195.222.68
> hehe now we'll have some serious fun!
> 
> 
> 
> rampant shoe sniffer of the "Jesus Sandal" of the Nike range!!
Click to expand...

Watch out, saint, he'll be launching DoS attacks against your nearest technical college!


----------



## genocidalduck

Ok i wasnt going to take anyones side as i know what Saint and Jampott can be like......But it isnt there fault J600 gets wound up so easily after abit of childish fun. And now he wants to attack peoples computers and do any other shit because he thinks that gives him abit of e-power then IMO the lad is abit sad and now resorting to something that is so pathetic :roll:

BTW Brett are you feeling left out now Saint has found himself a new lover :lol: :lol: or will it be a happy love triangle :lol:

ps Just pissing around dont want no one attack my poor helpless puter


----------



## jampott

genocidalduck said:


> Ok i wasnt going to take anyones side as i know what Saint and Jampott can be like......But it isnt there fault J600 gets wound up so easily after abit of childish fun. And now he wants to attack peoples computers and do any other shit because he thinks that gives him abit of e-power then IMO the lad is abit sad and now resorting to something that is so pathetic :roll:


Are you saying I'm childish? [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## genocidalduck

jampott said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok i wasnt going to take anyones side as i know what Saint and Jampott can be like......But it isnt there fault J600 gets wound up so easily after abit of childish fun. And now he wants to attack peoples computers and do any other shit because he thinks that gives him abit of e-power then IMO the lad is abit sad and now resorting to something that is so pathetic :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying I'm childish? [smiley=end.gif]
Click to expand...

yes


----------



## jampott

genocidalduck said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok i wasnt going to take anyones side as i know what Saint and Jampott can be like......But it isnt there fault J600 gets wound up so easily after abit of childish fun. And now he wants to attack peoples computers and do any other shit because he thinks that gives him abit of e-power then IMO the lad is abit sad and now resorting to something that is so pathetic :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying I'm childish? [smiley=end.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes
Click to expand...

 [smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## DW225

fight fight fight fight.............. :wink:

[smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif]

Dave 8)


----------



## saint

Don't think either of us are childish (I think you are quackers) - however I do admit to saying things that some may pull back from - but they are never malicious!

Shit/Homosexual/Arse/Face To Face Confrontation - not exactly a way to conduct yourself rationally.

However - am I bothered....... ummm.... no. Just another unimportant fart in a septic tank full of methane.


----------



## saint

Wonder too how long he'll hide his online status? Been doing that for atleast a couple of days......


----------



## DW225

voyeurism at it's best...or worst :wink:

Dave 8)


----------



## saint




----------



## BreTT

genocidalduck said:


> BTW Brett are you feeling left out now Saint has found himself a new lover :lol: :lol: or will it be a happy love triangle :lol:


Na, I'm cheating on saint with jacTT225 anyway - don't tell saint thou!


----------



## saint

BreTT said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW Brett are you feeling left out now Saint has found himself a new lover :lol: :lol: or will it be a happy love triangle :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Na, I'm cheating on saint with jacTT225 anyway - don't tell saint thou!
Click to expand...

You hussy......!!! Suppose I can't blame you two for being jealous and forcing you together - sharing a nut with Lisa ain't such a bad experience :roll:


----------



## BreTT

saint said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW Brett are you feeling left out now Saint has found himself a new lover :lol: :lol: or will it be a happy love triangle :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Na, I'm cheating on saint with jacTT225 anyway - don't tell saint thou!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You hussy......!!! Suppose I can't blame you two for being jealous and forcing you together - sharing a nut with Lisa ain't such a bad experience :roll:
Click to expand...

You got ownership of one and Lisa of the other, or is it month about?


----------



## saint

BreTT said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW Brett are you feeling left out now Saint has found himself a new lover :lol: :lol: or will it be a happy love triangle :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Na, I'm cheating on saint with jacTT225 anyway - don't tell saint thou!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You hussy......!!! Suppose I can't blame you two for being jealous and forcing you together - sharing a nut with Lisa ain't such a bad experience :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got ownership of one and Lisa of the other, or is it month about?
Click to expand...

Suppose not to suck down on resources unevenly swapping month about would be a good idea!!! Ta....


----------



## dee

can we please get back on topic....! :x

:roll:


----------



## BreTT

dee said:


> can we please get back on topic....! :x
> 
> :roll:


Er - I thought that WAS one of the topics...


----------



## justtin

jampott said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously he IS listening, and is some sort of geeky script-kiddie...
> 
> From: j600.com
> To: jampott
> Posted: 14 Nov 2005 16:04
> Subject: 195.195.222.68
> hehe now we'll have some serious fun!
> 
> 
> 
> rampant shoe sniffer of the "Jesus Sandal" of the Nike range!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch out, saint, he'll be launching DoS attacks against your nearest technical college!
Click to expand...

probably taking lessons from this guy


----------



## justtin

jampott said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously he IS listening, and is some sort of geeky script-kiddie...
> 
> From: j600.com
> To: jampott
> Posted: 14 Nov 2005 16:04
> Subject: 195.195.222.68
> hehe now we'll have some serious fun!
> 
> 
> 
> rampant shoe sniffer of the "Jesus Sandal" of the Nike range!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch out, saint, he'll be launching DoS attacks against your nearest technical college!
Click to expand...

probably taking lessons from this guy


----------



## jampott

I remember that one. Pure class too.


----------



## Dotti

Fucking in hell you lot! This thread started at 09.47 this morning and is still fucking carrying on nearly 9 hours later. [smiley=behead2.gif]

Give J600 a break you small minded wankers with small pricks and get on with something else like work or shagging your women! Which you all clearly need to do to get all you ranger and pent up frustrations out your tiny childlike systems! :lol:

You have all been told little children now tidy up your rattles and toys and shove your dummies in your mouths and SHUT THE FUCK UP!

:twisted:


----------



## dj c225

^Abi^ said:


> Fucking in hell you lot! This thread started at 09.47 this morning and is still fucking carrying on nearly 9 hours later. [smiley=behead2.gif]
> 
> Give J600 a break you small minded wankers with small pricks and get on with something else like work or shagging your women! Which you all clearly need to do to get all you ranger and pent up frustrations out your tiny childlike systems! :lol:
> 
> You have all been told little children now tidy up your rattles and toys and shove your dummies in your mouths and SHUT THE FUCK UP!
> 
> :twisted:


Start date was the 11th Nov


----------



## Dotti

dj c225 said:


> :twisted:


Start date was the 11th Nov [/quote]

Oi, don't you  at me young man :-*


----------



## DW225

^Abi^ said:


> Fucking in hell you lot! This thread started at 09.47 this morning and is still fucking carrying on nearly 9 hours later. [smiley=behead2.gif]
> 
> Give J600 a break you small minded wankers with small pricks and get on with something else like work or shagging your women! Which you all clearly need to do to get all you ranger and pent up frustrations out your tiny childlike systems! :lol:
> 
> You have all been told little children now tidy up your rattles and toys and shove your dummies in your mouths and SHUT THE FUCK UP!
> 
> :twisted:


Oooohhh I love it when a woman takes control :wink:

Dave :twisted:


----------



## dj c225

^Abi^ said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> Start date was the 11th Nov
> 
> Oi, don't you  at me young man :-*
Click to expand...

Its a good wink though :wink: :-*


----------



## jampott

Does anyone else think this thread is going downhill?


----------



## DW225

Seems to have gone a bit one sided..... :?

Dave 8)

(must be your fault - you made him leave! :wink: )


----------



## jampott

DW225 said:


> Seems to have gone a bit one sided..... :?
> 
> Dave 8)
> 
> (must be your fault - you made him leave! :wink: )


He hasn't left. 8)


----------



## dj c225

jampott said:


> Does anyone else think this thread is going downhill?


You are a very very bad man!  (that was my homosexual wink btw)


----------



## Sim

I cannot believe I have wasted my life reading ALL of this tonight :roll:

Its like blur Vs Oasis :lol:


----------



## saint

Sim said:


> I cannot believe I have wasted my life reading ALL of this tonight :roll:
> 
> Its like blur Vs Oasis :lol:


Nah more like good versus evil


----------



## DW225

saint said:


> Sim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot believe I have wasted my life reading ALL of this tonight :roll:
> 
> Its like blur Vs Oasis :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah more like good versus evil
Click to expand...

but which is which?!?!?!?! :lol:

Dave 8)


----------



## BreTT

saint said:


> Sim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot believe I have wasted my life reading ALL of this tonight :roll:
> 
> Its like blur Vs Oasis :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah more like good versus evil
Click to expand...

With you being a saint, presumably?


----------



## saint

BreTT said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot believe I have wasted my life reading ALL of this tonight :roll:
> 
> Its like blur Vs Oasis :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah more like good versus evil
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With you being a saint, presumably?
Click to expand...

It's sa|nt thanks


----------



## BreTT

Yeah well, I ain't techincal so can't do that line thing...or is it just salnt ?


----------



## saint

Not

i or I or l or L

but

|


----------



## A3DFU

Sim said:


> I cannot believe I have wasted my life reading ALL of this tonight :roll:
> 
> Its like blur Vs Oasis :lol:


Naa! They are just trying to catch up on Vs famous thread :roll: :wink:


----------



## sare^baw's

:lol: fookin marvelous guys this thread is hilarious, i have read it all and it has kept me well amused.

j600 is definately the L.O.S.E.R here, im glad i participated on pÃ­ssing him off cause he really deserved it.

i just want to know what he gained from the wipers group buy as he certainly aint the person who would do anything for free.

anyway cheers to all you guys who made this a most entertaining thread. 8)








the bum bashin smillie j600 used in his sig he stole as i posted it in one of his for sale threads, also i never called him a wÃ¡nker i merely posted a smillie like this


----------



## TTotal

Bottom of doodahs sigpic

*
17mm GT Tuning Spacers FOR SALE & 3month old Rochford 18" Rs4 Alloys PM me if interested 
Sta|n Tosspott do gay porn dvd's and at least get paid for bumming eachother.*

I presume Sta|n is Stan's new handle?


----------



## jampott

TTotal said:


> Bottom of doodahs sigpic
> 
> *
> 17mm GT Tuning Spacers FOR SALE & 3month old Rochford 18" Rs4 Alloys PM me if interested
> Sta|n Tosspott do gay porn dvd's and at least get paid for bumming eachother.*
> 
> I presume Sta|n is Stan's new handle?


But who is Tosspott?


----------



## TTotal

jampott said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom of doodahs sigpic
> 
> *
> 17mm GT Tuning Spacers FOR SALE & 3month old Rochford 18" Rs4 Alloys PM me if interested
> Sta|n Tosspott do gay porn dvd's and at least get paid for bumming eachother.*
> 
> I presume Sta|n is Stan's new handle?
> 
> 
> 
> But who is Tosspott?
Click to expand...

Easy thats Old Gaychild :lol:


----------



## saint

TTotal said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom of doodahs sigpic
> 
> *
> 17mm GT Tuning Spacers FOR SALE & 3month old Rochford 18" Rs4 Alloys PM me if interested
> Sta|n Tosspott do gay porn dvd's and at least get paid for bumming eachother.*
> 
> I presume Sta|n is Stan's new handle?
> 
> 
> 
> But who is Tosspott?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Easy thats Old Gaychild :lol:
Click to expand...

WTH is doodah you senile old twat


----------



## genocidalduck

Tim can you bring some of your DVD's to the next meet i have some fudgepacking friends that may be interested......See if i can make you some money....plus a small percentage for me being the agent 

Was going to say middleman but that just aint my thing  :lol:


----------



## sare^baw's

with or without free lube

or is it only free i pay extra :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

genocidalduck said:


> Was going to say middleman but that just aint my thing  :lol:


are you sure about that :-* :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck

YELLOW_TT said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was going to say middleman but that just aint my thing  :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> are you sure about that :-* :lol:
Click to expand...

I'm sure. My thing only likes ladies


----------



## YELLOW_TT

genocidalduck said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was going to say middleman but that just aint my thing  :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> are you sure about that :-* :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure. My thing only likes ladies
Click to expand...

but do the ladies like your thing :-* [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## genocidalduck

YELLOW_TT said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was going to say middleman but that just aint my thing  :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> are you sure about that :-* :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure. My thing only likes ladies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but do the ladys like your thing :-* [smiley=gorgeous.gif]
Click to expand...

they do once theve had it......Problem is convincing them to at least try


----------



## saint

genocidalduck said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was going to say middleman but that just aint my thing  :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> are you sure about that :-* :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure. My thing only likes ladies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but do the ladys like your thing :-* [smiley=gorgeous.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they do once theve had it......Problem is convincing them to at least try
Click to expand...

Don't be so exclusive!!!

HELLO DUCKIE!!


----------



## genocidalduck

saint said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was going to say middleman but that just aint my thing  :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> are you sure about that :-* :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure. My thing only likes ladies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but do the ladys like your thing :-* [smiley=gorgeous.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they do once theve had it......Problem is convincing them to at least try
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't be so exclusive!!!
> 
> HELLO DUCKIE!!
Click to expand...

Well ok but only if im the giver


----------



## Private Prozac

Careful genocidalduck. Those rent boys Saint & Jampott will have the CSA on your back again if you start throwing your seeds around!! :wink:


----------



## dee

am I the only one that finds this a little disturbing


----------



## slg

nope! [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## genocidalduck

dee said:


> am I the only one that finds this a little disturbing


All you posh Orsett boys have had a sheltered life


----------



## genocidalduck

auditt260bhp said:


> Careful genocidalduck. Those rent boys Saint & Jampott will have the CSA on your back again if you start throwing your seeds around!! :wink:


 :lol:


----------



## dee

oh okay then.... I'll try and be a little more open minded 

:?


----------



## slg

as long as it's just your mind you keep open you'll be ok..  Although in saying that, they could probably try and "f*ck with your head" :roll:


----------



## silkman

Surely I can't be the only one in the forum who thinks this is just *wrong*? 

I'm not siding with j600 here but not with jampott and saint either. Myself, I have on occasions been a wind-up merchant and have always loved to provoke (Tim, remember my PC thread?) but I have the, erm, decency to stop it there and then if people feel uncomfortable. I appreciate it when others do the same.

This applies to both my online and offline lives.

Clearly jampott and saint have â€œwonâ€ this one. But why people always hail and hooray the winners or worse, jump on the â€œletâ€™s slag the loserâ€ bandwagon? [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]

It's sad and cowardly.


----------



## jampott

silkman said:


> Surely I can't be the only one in the forum who thinks this is just *wrong*?
> 
> I'm not siding with j600 here but not with jampott and saint either. Myself, I have on occasions been a wind-up merchant and have always loved to provoke (Tim, remember my PC thread?) but I have the, erm, decency to stop it there and then if people feel uncomfortable. I appreciate it when others do the same.
> 
> This applies to both my online and offline lives.
> 
> Clearly jampott and saint have "won" this one. But why people always hail and hooray the winners or worse, jump on the "let's slag the loser" bandwagon? [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]
> 
> It's sad and cowardly.


Can I have a link to your thread please?


----------



## saint

I never set out to win anything!! So where that comes from I don't know :? J600 opened himself to this thread by firing off a number of malicious PMs & posting some juicey comments in the thread itself.

With regards to other comments from myself on other J600 threads - I merely was questioning his motovations - however if you sqiggle and squirm and attack fair questions suspisions surely must be raised.

Please take some time to not only read this thread - but others too that concern the subject matter.


----------



## Toshiba

I think we need a summary - cant be arsed to read it all again.

is this not a personal attack??
is the forum going down hill??


----------



## saint

Toshiba said:


> I think we need a summary - cant be arsed to read it all again.
> 
> is this not a personal attack??
> is the forum going down hill??


Be hard to argue - personal attack brought out into the open?

Yes - but thankfully it's a fecking great big mountain!!


----------



## Toshiba

saint said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we need a summary - cant be arsed to read it all again.
> 
> is this not a personal attack??
> is the forum going down hill??
> 
> 
> 
> Be hard to argue - personal attack brought out into the open?
> 
> Yes - but thankfully it's a fecking great big mountain!!
Click to expand...

good job we have AWD then - 350 boys will struggle.


----------



## silkman

jampott said:


> Can I have a link to your thread please?


It's older than I thought (linky here)

Funnily, first reply comes from you tim 

But my thoughts above still remain :roll:


----------



## BreTT

TTotal said:


> Bottom of doodahs sigpic
> 
> *
> 17mm GT Tuning Spacers FOR SALE & 3month old Rochford 18" Rs4 Alloys PM me if interested
> Sta|n Tosspott do gay porn dvd's and at least get paid for bumming eachother.*
> 
> I presume Sta|n is Stan's new handle?


Ha - he can't spell saInt / salnt / saint either!


----------



## saint

BreTT said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom of doodahs sigpic
> 
> *
> 17mm GT Tuning Spacers FOR SALE & 3month old Rochford 18" Rs4 Alloys PM me if interested
> Sta|n Tosspott do gay porn dvd's and at least get paid for bumming eachother.*
> 
> I presume Sta|n is Stan's new handle?
> 
> 
> 
> Ha - he can't spell saInt / salnt / saint either!
Click to expand...

I must be missing something - wtf is doodah?


----------



## R6B TT

saint said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom of doodahs sigpic
> 
> *
> 17mm GT Tuning Spacers FOR SALE & 3month old Rochford 18" Rs4 Alloys PM me if interested
> Sta|n Tosspott do gay porn dvd's and at least get paid for bumming eachother.*
> 
> I presume Sta|n is Stan's new handle?
> 
> 
> 
> Ha - he can't spell saInt / salnt / saint either!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I must be missing something - wtf is doodah?
Click to expand...

C'mon Saint this must be a windup - you know if you type in tnuc backwards the forum nanny sw changes it to doodah!


----------



## BreTT

Just like it does with this... snigger, snigger, snigger.... 

s n i g g e r (!)


----------



## saint

fucking doodahs

tnuc backwards..... let's see if it works.........doodah

:wink:


----------



## John C

BreTT said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW Brett are you feeling left out now Saint has found himself a new lover :lol: :lol: or will it be a happy love triangle :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Na, I'm cheating on saint with jacTT225 anyway - don't tell saint thou!
Click to expand...

And just when were you going to tell me? Biatch! I really think I would feel like I was enacting some kind of weird fetish 'being' with someone of your height.

I am sure there are laws against that kind of thing.

Anyway, enough of the postulating, your place or mine? :-*

BTW - Go to London for the day and come back to this - what a laugh!!


----------



## L7

What a laugh this has been and the best bit is getting a link to the gazandjan thread  pure(low)class :lol:

Public forum = behave like a wanker and people will treat you like a wanker :lol:


----------



## Dotti

:lol: ... Ahhh but I wonder if Gaz 'n' Jan are still getting drunk and having swinging parties all over the world in different hottubs and taking pictures?! :lol:


----------



## Toshiba

post a link to the pictures pls


----------



## NaughTTy

Toshiba said:


> post a link to the pictures pls


http://www.janetandgary.com/leeds.htm :wink:

They even have a live webcam now! [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## Dotti

NaughTTy said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> post a link to the pictures pls
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.janetandgary.com/leeds.htm :wink:
> 
> They even have a live webcam now! [smiley=end.gif]
Click to expand...

I'm sorry but on this occasion ...'kin' brilliant! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

God we are such bitches :lol:


----------



## Dotti

http://gazandjan.camarades.com/

This is their webcam addie :lol: :lol: :lol:  

I wonder what they use it for? :twisted:


----------



## ferrari-racing

Just found this one and I've jumped from page 4 to the end. Been very amused reading about words I've not heard since school - pissing myself actually. ( well not actually physically pissing - before I get accused of an interest in water sports  )

Is there a Readers Digest version of this thread ? was there a winner ?


----------



## Private Prozac

Oh, the infamous Gaz and Jan. RIP!!!










:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck

Man that is awful........Could have put it as a url with a warning before opening it.

Was just thinking about what to have for dinner........worst thing was i was thinking sausage egg and chips........For some reason i think ive lost my appetite


----------



## Private Prozac

Hair of the dog mate!!!


----------



## thehornster

ERRRRRRRRR whats he doing ,checking for skid marks in his pants?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac

Looking to see where he left his strimmer I think!!!


----------



## saint

wooot return of an absolute classic...............

pair of twats!!!

And it ain't Tim and I!!


----------



## genocidalduck

saint said:


> And it ain't Tim and I!!


Well i should think only Lisa would know if that is Tim and Brett would know if its you......So we will just have to see wht they say :lol: :wink:

P.S. [smiley=sick2.gif]

The strange thing about the pic is the other people there havnt even battered an eye lid......Is this a common thing for these people


----------



## saint

^ they have that look of mortification rather than "we're used to it"


----------



## BreTT

I've just been sick - that really should be a url link! :-|


----------



## thehornster

You can tell its nearly christmas with the nuts coming out on the table!


----------



## A3DFU

saint said:


> ^ they have that look of mortification rather than "we're used to it"


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I remember my nephew and his friends taking pictures of their naked rears in public photo boxes in Belin Centre and being incredible proud of what they did :roll:


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look - what's snide about asking for a cost of an item? Afterall that's what kicked this off this morning!!
> 
> FOR SALE - BUYER - naturally you assume a cost would be attached - but there was none. Not unreasonable to then post a question asking about item cost!!
> 
> 
> 
> You asked the wrong question, that's all. I'm more interested in the postage charges. How much for 1 light, and is it still double for both? Will he throw in free bulbs if you buy both but not 1? So many things we need to know...
> 
> I notice you haven't suggested an alternative method of posting. I take it we've explored that one to death, now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where is Hev when you need a "fingers in ear" animated gif?
Click to expand...

I can't find one yet!!!!!!!

Good grief, you don't sign on for a few days and all hell breaks loose - but ohhhhh its funny










Hev x


----------



## NaughTTy

genocidalduck said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it ain't Tim and I!!
> 
> 
> 
> Well i should think only Lisa would know if that is Tim and Brett would know if its you......So we will just have to see wht they say :lol: :wink:
> 
> P.S. [smiley=sick2.gif]
> 
> The strange thing about the pic is the other people there havnt even battered an eye lid......Is this a common thing for these people
Click to expand...

Yep - I think it probably was - they seemed to have a thing for swinging :wink: If you look at the "drunk with friends" section on the site the captions are things like "A couple from Ireland", "A couple from Brighton" etc, etc - definitely something odd going on there :?


----------



## jampott

> they seemed to have a thing for swinging


Are you talking about Gaz and Jan, fella, or his gonads? :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy

jampott said:


> they seemed to have a thing for swinging
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about Gaz and Jan, fella, or his gonads? :lol:
Click to expand...

:lol: both [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## Private Prozac

LMFAO - So glad I shared with the Forum once again!


----------



## garyc

NaughTTy said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> post a link to the pictures pls
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.janetandgary.com/leeds.htm :wink:
> 
> They even have a live webcam now! [smiley=end.gif]
Click to expand...

Ah yes those two. this thread most definately ran it's course a couple of days ago when j600 bowed out, but as for Gaz and jan - what a delightfully common and vulgar couple whom to laugh at.


----------



## jampott

BTW - I've not seen any reports on http://www.theregister.co.uk that North Herts College has suffered any outages to their network, so either j600 chose not to attack it, or wasn't successful. 8)


----------



## Dotti

auditt260bhp said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


That is the most grossest thing I have seen in a while! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Just aswell Vlastan has left the forum! :roll: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

^Abi^ said:


> auditt260bhp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Just aswell Vlastan has left the forum! :roll: :lol:
Click to expand...

If this does nt bring him back nothing will :!:


----------



## genocidalduck

If you have to quote the post with the pic could you at least delete the image.....Seeing it once was enough thanks


----------



## A3DFU

^Abi^ said:


> auditt260bhp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> That is the most grossest thing I have seen in a while! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Just aswell Vlastan has left the forum! :roll: :lol:
Click to expand...

Look, even the cat is hiding under the table :roll:


----------



## jampott

I think the woman in blue is saying to the guy next to her "What a complete c u n t!"


----------



## The Silver Surfer

jampott said:


> I think the woman in blue is saying to the guy next to her "What a complete c u n t!"


She's more likely to be saying "What a complete p**ck!"


----------



## TTCool

A fitting end to a disgraceful thread. Let's hope it is the end. :roll:


----------



## saint

TTCool said:


> A fitting end to a disgraceful thread. Let's hope it is the end. :roll:


The CNUT at the end made it disgraceful.... otherwise the thread was throughly informing


----------



## saint

TTCool said:


> A fitting end to a disgraceful thread. Let's hope it is the end. :roll:


Or so we thought..... seem there is yet more doodah to go with those knackers


----------

